# GReddy exhaust prototype FREE EXHAUST



## GPP-RD (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys my name is Mitch I work in the R&D dept at GReddy USA, currently we are in the process of bringing out a new entry to our Exhaust line up. so what im here for is to give one lucky guy the chance to get a free Exhaust, what were looking for is a 2008 Sentra SER must have stock Exhaust and free from most other modifications, we will need the car for one whole work day drop it off with us in the morning and pick it up at the end of the day, what we will be doing is taking the OEM Exhaust off and doing some prototyping on your vehicle and test fitting there will be no extensive driving on the car or dyno time simple sound tests will be done. If your interested and would like to offer your car important for a day please call me at 949-588-8300 again ask for MITCH in R&D.


----------

